

Upmock is dead, long live Upmock (My OS web design tool) - daleharvey
http://arandomurl.com/2012/10/15/upmock-is-dead.html

======
sifu_
maybe OT but my current workflow for doing mockups is by using jade + mixins
for bootstrap + <http://tin.cr/>

for me its faster to use vim to bring some bootstrap components on the screen
(in that stage i don't care about the structure of my HTML), apply classes to
make them postition: relative and use the chrome developer tools to move them
around, apply colors, ... and through the magic of tincr it gets persisted
into an css file.

so i use the best of both worlds, graphical tools for stuff that is hard to do
with code, and a texteditor for stuff that is faster to do by some lines of
code.

bonus point: even if i throw the mockup away i still can reuse some html/css
snippets when i start with the real implementation.

